# A Vocal/Choir/Gregorian Chant VST?



## Trespass (Jan 11, 2009)

Anyone know a symphonic choir, or gregorian chant VST? I can't seem to find too much out there, besides the REALLY high end stuff.

So far, I've got Symphony of Voices, and EastWest Symphonic Choir (which is 39gb!)

I am looking for somethign sample based, or REALLY nice emulation.

Thanks!

 Kris


----------



## Konnector (Jan 11, 2009)

I would go with east/west's symphonic choirs, that's what Mustis used for the choirs on the latest Dimmu Borgir album and it sounds amazing.


----------



## cadenhead (Jan 11, 2009)

I'm going to have to check that out when I get home from work tonight. Sounds interesting.


----------



## Ruins (Jan 12, 2009)

check this Syntheway Virtual Musical Instruments .:. Software Synthesis & Sampling .:. VST Audio Plug-ins


----------

